
16 Lessons About War from a 3 Year Old - bkohlmann
http://www.modernwarinstitute.org/2014827sixteen-lessons-about-war-from-a-three-year-old/
======
kafkaesq
No, potty training isn't "war."

Have him interview a 3 year-old maimed or otherwise injured in a drone attack
or some crossfire his unit participated in (or who has seen this happen to
their parents or family members) -- then report back to us,

